# Kamera Stream Bereiche ausgrauen



## 8u3631984 (4. Mrz 2021)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine IP Cam bei mir am Haus aufgestell und ich möchte damit einen besteimmten Bereich überwachen. Leider ist mit der Kamera nicht möglich den Aufnahme bereich zu veräbndern und somit Aufnahmebereiche auszuschließen. Tja und leider wird nun ein Teile der öffenclihen Straße gefilmt.
Baulich bedingt kann ich die Kamera leider nicht anders aufstellen.

Also habe ich mir gedacht ich frage den Stream der Kamera selber per Java Tool ab und schwärze dann die Pixel (von dem bereich der nicht aufgenommen werden soll)

Also konkret mögchte ich einen Live Stream von einer IP Kamera abgreifen und d bestimmte Bereiche des Video Signals bearbeiten. Oh man ich hofe meine Erklrung hat jemand verstanden.

Klar gibt es Software, die soetwas macht. Aber ich wollte mich mal in einen neuen Bereich einarbeiten. Also wenn ihr Hinweise habt wie man soetwas anstellt wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## mihe7 (4. Mrz 2021)

Kleb das Objektiv ab. SCNR.


----------



## kneitzel (4. Mrz 2021)

Evtl. ist http://www.xuggle.com/ was du suchst?

Habe ich aber selbst noch nie benutzt, aber das könnte ggf. das sein, was du brauchst.

Edit: Beim einfügen des Links war das "was" am Link gelandet ...


----------



## 8u3631984 (4. Mrz 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis aber meine Frage war schon ernstgemeint


----------

